# It's disgusting, but the UFC is pretty clearly protecting Rory MacDonald



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

I was just chilling out listening to some radio and of course steroids gets mentioned. Jordan Breen who is a known steroids advocate points out how Rory used to be called the Waterboy and how he was kind of a gangly lightweight and then transformed into this big, monster welterweight with tons of lean muscle.

It just got me thinking about when this kid is going to get popped. Then I realized, the UFC and Dana probably got into BJ's ear and left him a message making him effectively cancel the VADA testing.

Let me get this straight, the guy who was adamant that GSP was on steroids, the guy who has been on an anti-steroid tirade for years, and who likely has nothing to hide himself, suddenly backpeddles after getting VADA to sponsor the fight?(presumably without the UFC's knowledge)

Literally Bob Arum level corruption.

They are protecting their little future GSP as if he were a little baby that is going to rule an empire someday. They love their Canadian cash cows and want an obvious heir apparent to GSP. I knew something ridiculous was going on when they literally mentioned this kid in the same sentence as P4P greats like Jose Aldo and Jon Jones. This same kid who's best win is Mike freaking Pyle.

Rory Macdonald is in his 5th fight in the UFC and has NEVER fought in Vegas or California. The crazy thing? He was OFFERED TWO more fights that he didn't take, and even THEY were not in Vegas or California.

This guy has never even been through the pathetic and inadequate testing of the big commissions. And if anyone knows anything about drugs in MMA, is the only places where people consistently get popped is Vegas, California and England.


Actually while writing this tirade, I looked into the history of it. Here's what I found.

Steroid busts by commission \
NSAC: 12
CSAC: 24
UFC’s independent testing: 3 (all done in England, also Chris Leben also failed a rec drug test making it his second pop in Birmingham England)


Guess where Rory has fought?

Atlanta
Philadelphia
Canada
Canada
Virginia (known to be among the worst commissions in the country)


He was also offered a bout in Michigan and offered one in Canada.

His next fight is predictably in Canada. 


I honestly feel there needs to be some sort of investigation here. The UFC knows what they are doing.

Rory has never fought in any place where in 10+ years of MMA, they've found anyone using steroids(gee what a coincidence :confused05 and the ONE time where they are going to bring in not only an independent drug testing program, but a drug testing program that's actually BETTER than the laughable programs that CSAC and NSAC have been using and has actually found multiple cheats that were scamming the system in boxing....this ONE time, and all of a sudden the guy who is against steroids the most is suddenly backing off?


BULL****INGSHIT


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Got your tinfoil hat out for this one eh?

Btw, people don't talk about him being the next GSP because of Mike Pyle, they talk about him being the next GSP because he clearly hung in there with the guy whose got the interim title right now, watch a fight or two.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I tried to take this thread seriously...then I read it....now I can't.

Bit of a long stretch just to suggest someone is on the juice.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

Saw who the thread was posted by, didn't even bother to read it.

Everyone else should do the same. Anything about Rory that comes out of Roflcopter's head should be disregarded as blind rage.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Good Lord, Copter's finally gone off the deep end...

Did Rory take your sisters virginity or something? Seriously. He had to at least have kicked your dog...


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Yes because no man was ever skinny at 19 and then filled out at 23....There is a massive difference there.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Whoops... someone's gone off their meds.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Oh and it wasn't the UFC that first said Rory was great. That was GSP....


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Medic!!!


----------



## Jason12 (May 8, 2010)

I realize it may be comparing apples and oranges but in pretty much every other major sports his growth would be completely normal. In NFL, NHL, NBA etc. a kid gets drafted at around 19 while he is still a scrawny teenager and a few years later he finally fills out. 

I'm not saying he doesn't take steroids because nobody knows for sure but I don't think its fair to blame a 22 year old for getting bigger. Lets not turn MMA into baseball or cycling and start assuming everyone who succeeds is cheating. 

Also, Aldo and JBJ last 4 fights have been outside of Vegas and California...steroids? LOL


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

BJ Penn didnt 'Cancel" the Vada testing.

He just asked for the results to be release POST fight instead of PRE fight. Which is a fair thing to ask SINCE that affects the UFC directly. Imagine VADA sponsors a HUGE main event fight and the results come out a week or 2 before the fight. Now the UFC is out of huge money and stuck replacing a huge fight in a weeks time.

It puts the company in a extremely vulnerable position.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

SideWays222 said:


> BJ Penn didnt 'Cancel" the Vada testing.
> 
> He just asked for the results to be release POST fight instead of PRE fight. Which is a fair thing to ask SINCE that affects the UFC directly. Imagine VADA sponsors a HUGE main event fight and the results come out a week or 2 before the fight. Now the UFC is out of huge money and stuck replacing a huge fight in a weeks time.
> 
> It puts the company in a extremely vulnerable position.


This is what I thought.

But if BJ has actually cancelled the testing then I think you guys are giving Roflcopter an unnecessarily hard time. He has raised some decent points. 

(I don't even like Roflcopter and I do like Rory Mac)


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

MRBRESK said:


> This is what I thought.
> 
> But if BJ has actually cancelled the testing then I think you guys are giving Roflcopter an unnecessarily hard time. He has raised some decent points.
> 
> (I don't even like Roflcopter and I do like Rory Mac)


No. Even if he did cancel the testing, the reasons for that are unknown. I guess we can throw on a tinfoil hat and claim it was Dana's protecting his asset. But then again most people use actual evidence before making claims like that... not ridiculous conjecture. There is a difference.

I can pull up a fighters location of prior fights and claim he was running away from rainbows because he has a fear of leprechauns. That would make as much sense as copter is.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I didn't even know BJ canceled the testing. I don't believe in coincidence when it comes to people doing or not doing something so if this is true then I think Rofl might be onto something.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Personally, I enjoyed the read. Sure, it's a bit of a stretch, but still. At least rolf put forward a reasonable argument. You guys are being too harsh.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> No. Even if he did cancel the testing, the reasons for that are unknown. I guess we can throw on a tinfoil hat and claim it was Dana's protecting his asset. But then again most people use actual evidence before making claims like that... not ridiculous conjecture. There is a difference.
> 
> I can pull up a fighters location of prior fights and claim he was running away from rainbows because he has a fear of leprechauns. That would make as much sense as copter is.


Yeah the reasons are unknown, but why can't he state his opinion without being harassed for it? We have forums so we can speculate and discuss things, and honestly his points aren't that unlikely.

What other reason can you think of that BJ would cancel the VADA testing? He was so adamant about doing it 2 weeks ago.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

MRBRESK said:


> Yeah the reasons are unknown, but why can't he state his opinion without being harassed for it? We have forums so we can speculate and discuss things, and honestly his points aren't that unlikely.
> 
> What other reason can you think of that BJ would cancel the VADA testing? He was so adamant about doing it 2 weeks ago.


Well the obvious and most logical reason for a fighter wanting to cancel drug testing is probably because that fighter themself has something to hide. I don't think BJ does sterois... but if this was any other fighter everyone would be screaming that the fighter who asked for it to be cancelled was juicing. That makes a lot more sense than saying Dana begged BJ to cancel the testing to protect Rory without a shred of evidence that even occured :confused03:

Also, Copter has a serious hate for Rory. Not sure where it came from or what it's about. That's what makes this whole theory that much more hilarious.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

MRBRESK said:


> Yeah the reasons are unknown, but why can't he state his opinion without being harassed for it? We have forums so we can speculate and discuss things, and honestly his points aren't that unlikely.
> 
> What other reason can you think of that BJ would cancel the VADA testing? He was so adamant about doing it 2 weeks ago.


If you post something colossally stupid you can expect people to call it what it is. And that OP was a doozy.

The reason for BJ not agreeing to VADAs terms are clear - a conflict of interests. Penn is an employee of the UFC, VADA's release policy could potentially cost the UFC a lot of money. For an employee to spring a potentially harmful act on his employer is a bad idea in any business.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

PheelGoodInc said:


> Well the obvious and most logical reason for a fighter wanting to cancel drug testing is probably because that fighter themself has something to hide. I don't think BJ does sterois... but if this was any other fighter everyone would be screaming that the fighter who asked for it to be cancelled was juicing. That makes a lot more sense than saying Dana begged BJ to cancel the testing to protect Rory without a shred of evidence that even occured :confused03:
> 
> Also, Copter has a serious hate for Rory. Not sure where it came from or what it's about. That's what makes this whole theory that much more hilarious.


I think the chances are higher that BJ cancelled the VADA testing because the UFC told him to than because he was worried that he himself would get popped for something. 

your first paragraph doesn't really hold any points because you are making a point about BJ and you say "if it were anyone other than BJ". (are you trying to say that BJ is afraid of getting caught for something other than PEDs?)

I read the OP without knowing that Roflcopter dislikes Rory and agreed with some of his points. Maybe if you read it from a neutral standpoint then it would be different. 

(not trying to come off like an arsehole here, sorry if i do)




Sports_Nerd said:


> If you post something colossally stupid you can expect people to call it what it is. And that OP was a doozy.
> 
> The reason for BJ not agreeing to VADAs terms are clear - a conflict of interests. Penn is an employee of the UFC, VADA's release policy could potentially cost the UFC a lot of money. For an employee to spring a potentially harmful act on his employer is a bad idea in any business.


They said the test results would be released after the fight, so the testing does not affect the current fight at all. The only thing that could be affected is if the winner pops hot then it could be turned to a No Contest. The PPV buys are all the same, nobody has to pull out of a fight and leave the UFC looking for a short notice replacement.

Don't we want the cheaters to get caught and punished?


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Ahhh the all knowing logic of the internet teenager! 

Here is an idea let's wait to see if he ever does pop positive instead of crucifying the guy on hearsay, coincidence and gut feelings?


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

MRBRESK said:


> They said the test results would be released after the fight, so the testing does not affect the current fight at all. The only thing that could be affected is if the winner pops hot then it could be turned to a No Contest. The PPV buys are all the same, nobody has to pull out of a fight and leave the UFC looking for a short notice replacement.
> 
> Don't we want the cheaters to get caught and punished?


Source? The only articles I can find state that BJ's negotiations with VADA are at a standstill (his own words) because they insist on releasing results before the fight.

Edit: Oh, and according to Bloody Elbow Rory agreed to the testing too.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

edlavis88 said:


> Here is an idea let's wait to see if he ever does pop positive instead of crucifying the guy on hearsay, coincidence and gut feelings?


This I can get down with. 

Roflcopter definitely could have approached the creation of the thread a little better, like giving his points and posing a question to us about whether the UFC is protecting Rory or not rather than coming out and making accusations.

But just cos he got douchey, doesn't mean his points are nonsense.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

Sports_Nerd said:


> If you post something colossally stupid you can expect people to call it what it is. And that OP was a doozy.
> 
> The reason for BJ not agreeing to VADAs terms are clear - a conflict of interests. Penn is an employee of the UFC, VADA's release policy could potentially cost the UFC a lot of money. For an employee to spring a potentially harmful act on his employer is a bad idea in any business.


man, one of the only posts of the whole thread that actually makes sense.

that conspiracy theory about rory was fun tho :confused03:


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Sports_Nerd said:


> Source? The only articles I can find state that BJ's negotiations with VADA are at a standstill (his own words) because they insist on releasing results before the fight.
> 
> Edit: Oh, and according to Bloody Elbow Rory agreed to the testing too.


If this is the case then there is no argument to be had. I did a search just then and have only found similar things.

I've been playing the devil's advocate from the get go.


SideWays222 said:


> BJ Penn didnt 'Cancel" the Vada testing.
> 
> He just asked for the results to be release POST fight instead of PRE fight. Which is a fair thing to ask SINCE that affects the UFC directly. Imagine VADA sponsors a HUGE main event fight and the results come out a week or 2 before the fight. Now the UFC is out of huge money and stuck replacing a huge fight in a weeks time.
> 
> It puts the company in a extremely vulnerable position.





MRBRESK said:


> This is what I thought.
> 
> *But if BJ has actually cancelled the testing* then I think you guys are giving Roflcopter an unnecessarily hard time. He has raised some decent points.
> 
> (I don't even like Roflcopter and I do like Rory Mac)


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Sports_Nerd said:


> Source? The only articles I can find state that BJ's negotiations with VADA are at a standstill (his own words) because they insist on releasing results before the fight.
> 
> Edit: Oh, and according to Bloody Elbow Rory agreed to the testing too.


Exactly what I thought. I can't find an article saying what MRBRESK has said. If anyone knows of one, mind posting the link?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> BJ Penn didnt 'Cancel" the Vada testing.
> 
> He just asked for the results to be release POST fight instead of PRE fight. Which is a fair thing to ask SINCE that affects the UFC directly. Imagine VADA sponsors a HUGE main event fight and the results come out a week or 2 before the fight *and turns out someone popped positive.* Now the UFC is out of huge money and stuck replacing a huge fight in a weeks time.
> 
> It puts the company in a extremely vulnerable position.


I forgot to add that bit.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

You obviously put a lot of work into this thread so + 1 for that.

But I can't see how feeding Rory to Carlos Condit was protecting him. Rory waaaay over-performed in that fight and only collapsed in like that last 10 seconds. 

However, I'll agree that since that fight, he's been given hand-picked opponents. 

I don't see the point in protecting him, personally, as the second he emerged as a threat to GSP, old Georges brought him in and became 'friends' so now they'll never fight. So what's the point?

Not a fan of either GSP or Rory tbh, but that has a lot to do with the fact I'm in Canada, and it's hard to like either of them here unless you're a total homer because the media here hypes them up to absurd amounts just because they're Canadian. 

I think Diaz would have smashed GSP personally, and while I don't think Penn will beat Rory, I would love it if he did.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

BJ's initial tweet where he was for VADA testing showed he didn't know much about the testing. He wanted results withheld until after the fight then.

If the UFC didn't want the testing and could pressure him into changing his mind, why would they have given him an excuse to use before he ever publicized the offer? Why not just get him to never extend the offer publicly and nobody would ever know about it?


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

SmackyBear said:


> BJ's initial tweet where he was for VADA testing showed he didn't know much about the testing. He wanted results withheld until after the fight then.
> 
> If the UFC didn't want the testing and could pressure him into changing his mind, why would they have given him an excuse to use before he ever publicized the offer? Why not just get him to never extend the offer publicly and nobody would ever know about it?


I dont get exactly what you are trying to say.


The UFC had nothing to do with the VADA testing. According to them they didnt even know about it.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> ..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
> ................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................
> 
> BULL****INGSHIT


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

So, in conclusion, Roflcopter's theory is silly, but there's no need to be mean about it. I give you this as a gesture of good will:






I just needed the excuse, really.


----------



## Shady1 (Jan 27, 2011)

Even though I am not a Rory fan I do not think he is being protected by the UFC in that way. I think that the kid has genuinely filled out and whilst he may have had a favourable match up here or there (I mean I respect Che Mills but really did that fight make any senese?) there is no way he is protected what so ever.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Interesting...very interesting. Not gonna say whether the OP is right or wrong cuz it's something I never really bothered to look into. But there are some coincidences. Maybe more conspiratorial than anything, but who knows...

Then again everybody who's on PEDs/TRT has gotten popped including mega super star Overeem, Chael, Thiago Silva, Marquardt, I mean what's new. Gotta admit though Rory is like a man child. He's got retard strength. For now I'll say genetics and hard work til proven otherwise. 

I just found out a buddy who's injecting HGH and it didn't surprise me. Cuz he's JACKED UP. In the end of the day they're going to suffer cuz humans aren't meant to take in that synthetic shit into their system. It screws with them mentally and their physical anatomy. Besides they'll get screened sooner or later.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> BJ Penn didnt 'Cancel" the Vada testing.
> 
> He just asked for the results to be release POST fight instead of PRE fight. Which is a fair thing to ask SINCE that affects the UFC directly. Imagine VADA sponsors a HUGE main event fight and the results come out a week or 2 before the fight. Now the UFC is out of huge money and stuck replacing a huge fight in a weeks time.
> 
> It puts the company in a extremely vulnerable position.


This demand is so absurd that it all but guarantees that VADA will not be doing the testing. 

Secondly, anyone who is on steroids does not deserve to fight in the UFC, and I have no idea why BJ would want to fight, and possibly lose to a juicer.




Sports_Nerd said:


> If you post something colossally stupid you can expect people to call it what it is. And that OP was a doozy.
> 
> The reason for BJ not agreeing to VADAs terms are clear - a conflict of interests. Penn is an employee of the UFC, VADA's release policy could potentially cost the UFC a lot of money. For an employee to spring a potentially harmful act on his employer is a bad idea in any business.


BJ hasn't exactly had a hand in hand relationship with Dana and the UFC.

Ever read his book?

It seems awfully strange that all of sudden he's so concerned about cancelling a big fight...honestly...if both guys are clean it shouldn't even be a concern.






No_Mercy said:


> Interesting...very interesting. Not gonna say whether the OP is right or wrong cuz it's something I never really bothered to look into. But there are some coincidences. Maybe more conspiratorial than anything, but who knows...
> 
> *Then again everybody who's on PEDs/TRT has gotten popped including mega super star Overeem, Chael, Thiago Silva, Marquardt, *I mean what's new. Gotta admit though Rory is like a man child. He's got retard strength. For now I'll say genetics and hard work til proven otherwise.
> 
> I just found out a buddy who's injecting HGH and it didn't surprise me. Cuz he's JACKED UP. In the end of the day they're going to suffer cuz humans aren't meant to take in that synthetic shit into their system. It screws with them mentally and their physical anatomy. Besides they'll get screened sooner or later.



And guess where they ALL got caught? Vegas and California, two places Rory has never fought despite being the biggest MMA hotbeds in the world.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

It's all quite simple


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Elvis is alive and the American government is behind the Kennedy assassination!


----------



## WarCraved (Jul 9, 2012)

This kind of makes sense. Don't listen to the flamers here lol, you might be onto something. The dude is huge, and a lot of people think he uses. It would only make sense that the UFC would protect him, sense they do a lot of other things similar to this situation (Giving Cody to Mendes, and other mismatches to make the fighters look great for future title shots).

The other day, I was thinking about where the UFC would be heading to in 15 years. With Dana White, Fertitta Bros, and Joe Silva gone... Who would be more appealing to take their place? The same with the fighters as well, they need guys who will be big draws in around 10 years or so, so it stays popular, and it stays active. Expect this a lot in years to come.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

There's a difference between giving someone a favourable fight and protecting him from steroid testing, etc. You honestly expect me to believe that Dana and company are protecting Rory Macdonald, and yet they sat idly by and allowed Overeem, a huge acquisition and potential cash cow, to be thrown to the wolves? Give me a break. I like a good theory as much as the next guy, but this is purely a case of one's having too much time on his hands.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Alistair beat the test the first time in Vegas. Why wouldn't they continue to book him there? It's there biggest venue. It looks absolutely absurd when fighters AREN'T book there for high profile fights.

The only reason he didn't beat the test the second time is because they did a random and the UFC didn't know about it.

Secondly, it's much harder to hide guys like Overeem as he doesn't have a Canada to go to, to take all of his big fights.

Let's not forget how the UFC deliberately hid Chael from California and Vegas up until this last Silva fight.

They are complete hypocrites.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Roflcopter said:


> Alistair beat the test the first time in Vegas. Why wouldn't they continue to book him there? It's there biggest venue. *It looks absolutely absurd when fighters AREN'T book there for high profile fights.*
> 
> The only reason he didn't beat the test the second time is because they did a random and the UFC didn't know about it.
> 
> ...


And what high profile fight has Rory been in?


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

But Sonnen just tested clean in Vegas... how were they hiding him? He fought all of twice in between his bust and his previous fight. You're reaching.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Because he wasn't cleared to fight there so they went commission dodging? Do you know anything about MMA? Even big news stories seem to completely escape you.




TheLyotoLegion said:


> And what high profile fight has Rory been in?


Oh I don't know, maybe a co-main event.

But then again, that would've been a lead in fight on a Vegas card....but it isn't like the UFC didn't know what they were doing there when they put him against Che freaking Mills.


And his next fight against BJ is pretty high profile, not in Vegas or California and apparently now they aren't going to have the VADA testing for it. Convenient.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Or you could be making things up. Which I suspect is the more likely case. 

There's that one and only line of yours. The last defence of a know-nothing who no one takes seriously. Poor guy. If 'MMA knowledge' is equal to 'making shit up', then yes, you've got me beat.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Wow. Rofl is going Colombo on our asses.

I'm digging it. It's a viable theory. Most importantly, it's an amusing theory.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Because, you know, high profile fights should never happen outside of Vegas. The rest of us should only be privy to England quality cards. 

What a complete and utter clown. GSP fights in Canada a lot. Must be on steroids!


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Or you could be making things up. Which I suspect is the more likely case.
> 
> There's that one and only line of yours. The last defence of a know-nothing who no one takes seriously. Poor guy. If 'MMA knowledge' is equal to 'making shit up', then yes, you've got me beat.


Aww how cute, the Chael Sonnen nuthugger with the cute little avatar of him flexing is fraud fan and doesn't even have the 411 on Chael Sonnen related news.

I've always surmised that most Sonnen fans aren't actual real fans of the sport and just UFC fanboys.

http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/05/19/csac-chael-sonnen-cant-reapply-for-license-until-may-2012


CSAC didnt give him a license until May 2012. NSAC was going to respect and uphold this ruling(Keith Kizer himself was involved in the CSAC ruling) and the UFC decided to go to Texas and other places where serial rapists could get licensed and Chael fought there.


The funny thing about those fights is Chael was completely unregulated in his TRT usage. That's probably why the dude went totally WWE in the Stann win, yoked up on testosterone.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Rory's debut at WW, may 2009. He was 19 years and 10 months old.






I guess it's impossible for a young man, who is a pofessional athlete also - to become bigger, especially when you are training every day, using the best equipment and the best trainers, right?! :confused05:


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Already knew that 'news'. The funny thing is, you're hinting at something else entirely. You're blatantly accusing the UFC of setting up Chael in different venues so as to steer him clear of Vegas and PED testing, which obviously isn't the case. There's a difference between hiding Sonnen from Vegas and Sonnen's not being cleared to fight in Vegas. If he was cleared to fight elsewhere, and people were willing to pay to see him return, why would they not go ahead with fights in alternative venues? Why should they delay the return? As I said before, Vegas isn't the only place on earth. 

If you could actually type out a coherent thought and make the point you think you're making, someone might not read it differently. Of course, all you have are hearsay and conjecture which, as I've said before, mean squat in the real world. Yep... that place right outside your window, where being the 'King of online forums' means zilch :thumb03:

'I am keyboard warrior, hear me rawr!' :laugh:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

limba said:


> Rory's debut at WW, may 2009. He was 19 years and 10 months old.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget the best drugs.





Canadian Psycho said:


> Already knew that 'news'. The funny thing is, you're hinting at something else entirely. You're blatantly accusing the UFC of setting up Chael in different venues so as to steer him clear of Vegas and PED testing, which obviously isn't the case. There's a difference between hiding Sonnen from Vegas and Sonnen's not being cleared to fight in Vegas. If he was cleared to fight elsewhere, and people were willing to pay to see him return, why would they not go ahead with fights in alternative venues? Why should they delay the return? As I said before, Vegas isn't the only place on earth.
> 
> If you could actually type out a coherent thought and make the point you think you're making, someone might not read it differently. Of course, all you have are hearsay and conjecture which, as I've said before, mean squat in the real world. Yep... that place right outside your window, where being the 'King of online forums' means zilch :thumb03:
> 
> 'I am keyboard warrior, hear me rawr!' :laugh:


No I used Chael as an example to show that the UFC clearly doesn't give a shit about testing and if anything are adverse to it because they don't want their guys getting suspended.

You'd know that if you could comprehend what you read.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I can comprehend all but complete gibberish, which seems to be all you're capable of. :laugh:


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Actually, this is all pretty run of the mill when you consider Dana's half-hearted borderline annoyed stance he takes whenever he's asked about drug testing.

And of course, we know the UFC refuses to random test.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I don't deny that BJ asking that the testing be postponed isn't fishy. That could mean, however, that Penn has something to hide. If Rory had made that request, would you be casting dispersions on Penn? No. You'd be attacking the man who made the request. 

You have a longstanding dislike of Rory, which makes anything you say about him difficult to take seriously. That and your 'he should have fought in Vegas by now, so he's obviously on steroids' line of thinking is absolutely ridiculous. As I said, GSP fights in Canada almost exclusively. I can't imagine what theories you must have aboot him.


----------



## WarCraved (Jul 9, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> I can comprehend all but complete gibberish, which seems to be all you're capable of. :laugh:


Woah there big fella. Let's keep this thread from becoming a personal attack.  just his opinion, as you have yours.

Anyways, again, I wish there were more threads like this. I like seeing different views on multiple scenarios. Keeps things interesting.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

You do realize he insulted me long before I made that post. 

Roflcopter and I have a love-hate relationship. He loves me. I hate him.


----------



## WarCraved (Jul 9, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> You do realize he insulted me long before I made that post.
> 
> Roflcopter and I have a love-hate relationship. He loves me. I hate him.


Oh okay, sorry about barging in without knowing anything then 
how stupid of me, eh? lol.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

Canadian Psycho said:


> You do realize he insulted me long before I made that post.
> 
> Roflcopter and I have a love-hate relationship. He loves me. I hate him.


You can have whatever kind of relationship you like - just keep it off this board.

Keep this thread civil - first and final warning


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

WarCraved said:


> Oh okay, sorry about barging in without knowing anything then
> how stupid of me, eh? lol.


Meh, no worries. You seem like good people, lol.

Zeig heil, Budhisten!


----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Actually, this is all pretty run of the mill when you consider Dana's half-hearted borderline annoyed stance he takes whenever he's asked about drug testing.
> 
> And of course, we know the UFC refuses to random test.


Exactly right, which makes me wonder why you singled out MacDonald? 

The UFC does have a laughable drug testing policy, any policy that doesn't involve random out of competition testing is virtually useless. But there is no reason to think MacDonald is using more than any other guy. He might be, but I bet I could list dozens of UFC fighters who have never fought in Vegas or California. If I cared enough to look. Which I don't.

And BJ acting weird isn't exactly news either, he has always been a little off kilter, thats not exactly a big red flag for me either.


----------



## Zafersan (Nov 18, 2008)

Rory is on roids for sure...back acne anyone n the fact he is so toned


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

SideWays222 said:


> I dont get exactly what you are trying to say.
> 
> 
> The UFC had nothing to do with the VADA testing. According to them they didnt even know about it.


Roflcopter said he thought the testing got called off because Dana convinced BJ to get rid of it.

I'm saying BJ always had this stipulation that's against VADA guidelines.

If BJ came up with this request to get rid of VADA testing at the behest of the UFC, why did he bring it up when he first mentioned it? If he wanted to get rid of it, it would have been easier just to never tweet about the VADA offer in the first place and not give it publicity.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Because he wasn't cleared to fight there so they went commission dodging? Do you know anything about MMA? Even big news stories seem to completely escape you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


By your logic, everyone who hasn't fought in Nevada or California is on roids...



Zafersan said:


> Rory is on roids for sure...back acne anyone n the fact he is so toned


Yup...another roider here...








?Look at those muscles...


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Actually that kid probably has a skin condition, and that doesn't change the fact that Rory has all the familiar symptoms of a juicer.

Back acne, unnatural gains in lean muscle, unnatural gains in strength and explosiveness, etc.




WarCraved said:


> Oh okay, sorry about barging in without knowing anything then
> how stupid of me, eh? lol.


Don't worry about. Just read back. It's pretty clear who insulted who...but don't worry, I'm a big boy, I can handle it.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

Is he on roids? ofc he is look at him. I dont necessarily think the ufc tries to protect him, i would say they dont want to know.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

For the sake of the amusement of everyone here I hope Rory goes on TRT within the next year.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Normally I'm not one to buy into conspiracy theories and such. I also don't like to say anyone is using steroids unless the signs are extremely obvious (I'm looking at you Overeem). With all that being said, I think Copter made a pretty decent case to support his idea and crazier things have happened behind the scenes in sports then a fighter being protected. Is it likely? No. Is it logically possible? Yeah, just like every other dirty thing rich companies do to make even more money.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Actually that kid probably has a skin condition, and that doesn't change the fact that Rory has all the familiar symptoms of a juicer.
> 
> Back acne, unnatural gains in lean muscle, *unnatural gains in strength and explosiveness*, etc.


I wanna be reasonable tonight, so...if you would...

Can you please describe me the terms "natural gain in strength" and "natural gain in explosiveness"

Because, when you are saying he gained a lot in terms of strength and explosiveness, you must compare it to a previous period. or Compare it to another fighter, that was supposed to outpower him, but didn't.
You are saying he is more explosive, more powerful, more toned, more everything...fair enough.

When did you notice this up-grade in Rory's performance?
A defining moment that convinced you he is on juice?!

Give some example and use a valid argument?

Otherwise this is just you expressing your hate for the guy.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Ok, compare the Che Mills fight to the Matt Guymon fight.

The Matt Guymon fight Rory looks every bit of the "Waterboy", basically a plodding yet still skilled non-athlete...actually gets rocked hard by Guymon. Takes him down with a trip then gets an armbar.

Che Mills fight, dude has an 8 pack, blows Che across the cage with a blast double, has uncontrollable posture and blows through Che's guard like he was a featherweight and drops bombs on him and stops him.

The same guy who could barely even get off a single punch in 2 rounds of having Condit on the ground.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Just to cause problems here. You know who else had a very similar growth in muscle and size after they joined the UFC....Jon Jones.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

No..he really didn't. Jon Jones isn't much bigger than he was in the Bonnar fight.

If anything, his growth has been nothing short of natural. He's actually much less ripped than he used to be in favour of girth and muscle.

He didn't just have some regular schmo body type then suddenly pack on a ton of lean muscle.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

LOL this is literally the best thread ever made in any forumraise01:


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Interesting theory. I have always believed Rory and GSP have juiced up throughout their careers, but I've got no real evidence to back it up unfortunately. Just a gut feeling.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Roflcopter said:


> Ok, compare the Che Mills fight to the Matt Guymon fight.
> 
> The Matt Guymon fight Rory looks every bit of the "Waterboy", basically a plodding yet still skilled non-athlete...actually gets rocked hard by Guymon. Takes him down with a trip then gets an armbar.
> 
> ...


Maybe you haven't been through the process of growing up into an adult's body.

First of all. He was 20 yr old when he fought Guymon. And Guymon isn't a big strong fighter. It's not the first time someone smaller has taken down a bigger fighter.

He fought Mills 28 months later. He went through a bad injury, that kept him out 10 months. He moved from a small camp to one of the best in the world: massive improvement in his training. And he had a lot of time to work on his strength and conditioning while he was out. He basically goes through the same training schdule and has the same coaches GSP has. I think it's fair to say, he was gonna improve a lot at this age and coming from a small camp with limited equipmet and knowledge. 

He ragdolled Diaz because he was a small WW, very weak compared to the others...that's why he is a LW now.
Pyle isn't a big WW either.

And Mills: he just used a simple TD to take Mills down. And Mills is ...SHIT on the ground. No wonder Rory destroyed him on the ground.

Cain must be on steroids also: he took down a big man and ragdolled him on the ground with vicious Gnp also...

As far as his physicque...new 6 pack and all that crap...take a look at Rashad and see huge differences from how he looked after he left Jackson's and started at Blackzilians. The differences in his phisique are big. Also he looked faster and stronger in his first fights after just: Tito and Davis.

Evans 2010 May - against Jackson.








Evans 2011 August - against Tito.








Differences are very visible. One year layoff also. 

Machida slso looked bigger and more muscular against Jones, than he did against his previous opponents.

Look at Demian Maia 200* and look at Maia 2011 vs Munoz.

If you still can't accept how a young pro fighter in his young 20s can improve phisically, after going to one of the best camps in the world.......i am sorry for how you perceive the things arround you...


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

How is this thread even still going?


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

AlphaDawg said:


> How is this thread even still going?


I know, right? lol


----------



## dvonfunk (Oct 31, 2007)

I almost can't believe I'm responding to this ridiculous thread. I just about threw up up in my mouth reading the original post. And no... it had nothing to do with the UFC 149 judging... that's a whole different story.

Rory Macdonald is 22 YEARS OLD. He hasn't even physically matured yet! He's been fighting in the UFC since he was 20. Equating a nickname change to _anything_ is outrageous. I actually can't take this any further. I just can't. People like the TS make it hard for any discussion borad to be considered legitimate.

For the record, "Ares" (not the "Waterboy" anymore; marketing couldn't have had anything to do with this either) could very well be a roid monkey. But let us instead shine the "steroid spotlight" on known users such as Alistair Overeem, Frank Mir, Dan Henderson, Chael Sonnen, Forrest Griffin, etc. etc. etc. I know I've opened a whole new can of worms but since we're being outrageous why not... *end of rant*


----------



## Sousa (Jun 16, 2007)

The fact that he's Canadian is not a reason in him choosing to fight in Canada?


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

I too find this an amusing theory. 

People are getting upset because the theory isn't supported by any facts that incriminate him and it's purely speculative at this point.

I'm a huge Rory fan, but there is some interesting thoughts in the OP. 

I for one am intrigued to see how this plays out over the next couple years.


----------



## RearNaked (Jul 20, 2012)

Basically every major athlete in every major professional sport is using SOMETHING. Not getting caught =/= not juicing. 

People just need to accept that the fighters are juiced up and get over it.

It won't bother me in the slightest until they start dropping like flies like the guys in the WWE. And even then, that's usually the painkillers from working 200+ shows/year that gets them, not the steroids.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, just read on mmajunkie that BJ and Rory have both agreed to 8 weeks of random drug testing leading up to UFC 152... So much for your conspiracy...

http://mmajunkie.com/news/29898/ror...o-voluntary-drug-testing-ahead-of-ufc-152.mma

Sent from my HTC-X710a using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

RearNaked said:


> Basically every major athlete in every major professional sport is using SOMETHING. Not getting caught =/= not juicing.
> 
> People just need to accept that the fighters are juiced up and get over it.
> 
> It won't bother me in the slightest until they start dropping like flies like the guys in the WWE. And even then, that's usually the painkillers from working 200+ shows/year that gets them, not the steroids.


Pretty much all of this.

And to back up your second point, steroids usually provide health benefits. The destruction of the health in most wrestlers comes from massive painkiller addictions, plus the rampant drug and alcohol abuse that has polluted their industry for decades. Then factor in the hundreds of shows, injuries, dangerous spots, etc.


----------



## Rich ACE Carrey (Jul 27, 2012)

Yeah i can see your point to an extent. Hes had a few gifted fights ala the Che Mills fight. But they do this with a lot of young guys in the UFC. They are trying to build his record up nicely until they give him the Title shot. 

And i hate the whole not wanting to fight teammates thing, Its an individual sport when it comes down to it.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

I must say Im surprised Rory is not getting a higher rated opponant, he is getting BJ who was retired not to long ago.

I want to see Rory against one of the strong wrestlers in the division. Someone he may not be able to muscle around.


----------



## SideWays222 (Sep 9, 2008)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> I must say Im surprised Rory is not getting a higher rated opponant, he is getting BJ who was retired not to long ago.
> 
> I want to see Rory against one of the strong wrestlers in the division. Someone he may not be able to muscle around.


Yeah but this BJ fight is probably going to get him more fan recognition then some higher ranked less known opponent. I myself always underrated BJs popularity. At my work there are alot of people who arnt really fans of the sport BUT when BJ fights they pretend they are.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Rory is obviously on the roids.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

You really have a hate on for this guy. lol Nothing againist you, but come on dude, I can't take this thread seriously.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

I read somewhere today that both of them are going through with the vada testing or whatever it is. Rory does look awfully yoked up for a mere mortal but perhaps it's legit. I've known people that have never worked out that are just as ripped as he is so who knows.

Just hoping for clean tests for both so the fight happens:thumbsup:


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

RustyRenegade said:


> I read somewhere today that both of them are going through with the vada testing or whatever it is. Rory does look awfully yoked up for a mere mortal but perhaps it's legit. I've known people that have never worked out that are just as ripped as he is so who knows.
> 
> Just hoping for clean tests for both so the fight happens:thumbsup:


If he isn't clean, I'll be the first to come back on here and dig this thread up and apologize to the OP lol.


----------

